# Femme Fatale



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

This dress was made from a 1952 Vintage Vogue pattern. The dress is made from synthetic black crepe. The stole is a Halloween chiffon with a bat pattern and glitter.

It's a fun and unique Halloween fashion statement, if you'd like to break from traditional costumes. Think Boris and Natasha.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

That's just beautiful, Ms. Wicked. Lots of accessories will really make that costume incredible - lots of variations possible.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is GORGEOUS!!! What a lot of things you could do with that dress as the base....


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Gotta love the vintage patterns. Looks great, Ms. W. Sometimes the vintage fashions are more fashionable than the current fashions, at least classier.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> This dress was made from a 1952 Vintage Vogue pattern.


That is a beautiful dress and I must say 1952 was a very good year. I like to refer to this period as mid-century modern. Yep, just like me....mid-century modern.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

That dress is absolutely gorgeous!! I would wear something like that every day of the year - it's pin-up perfection! 
But then again, I love 50's fashion  

Great work - you are very talented! xx


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!!! I love vintage and retro stuff. It's a lot of fun giving these a Halloween twist.. I like this dress so much that I am going to sew up a "real life" version of it in silk shantung...

...after I finish the other projects that are currently on the table.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a very pretty dress ms wicked. i don't know which i like better, this one or the blue one in the members photos. i thought i might mention, i have three of my mom's evening dresses, and her wedding dress. one of the dresses has a front gathering to it similar to this one. it has a cute short jacket to go with it. there are some small plumes of the same color she wore in her hair and i have the silver sandles she also wore with the dress. i love this time period for styles. they are such classic dresses.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a beautiful dress ......ms.Wicked, I can see why you want to make one for every day,although you probably could use this one everyday also!.(who doesn't want to wear bats every day?!) I love vintage clothes my self, they are classic.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great find, love it love it!!! Where did you find it. Was it a thrift store. I say you find the best outfits for Halloween at thrift stores. People just don't realize what great finds there are. I got my costume for next year already at a thrift. Old victorian style wedding dress. Dyed it a gun metal grey. Awesome effect. Good for you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, how mavelous of you, i didn't even notice the little bats till you pointed it out. i love the dress even more now. it's got such a classic, gothic touch to it
spooky mama, ms wicked made the dress, isn't that wonderful


----------

